# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Just wondering.....



## lf11 (Nov 17, 2004)

if any of you are fish breeders? If so what species do you breed and what is your set up like?
I'm just curiuos as to what types of fish are popular with todays breeders. I've thought about breeding fish. But i'm not quite sure I am up to it.


----------



## lf11 (Nov 17, 2004)

if any of you are fish breeders? If so what species do you breed and what is your set up like?
I'm just curiuos as to what types of fish are popular with todays breeders. I've thought about breeding fish. But i'm not quite sure I am up to it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Mollies and Kribs. I got into breeding mollies because I use them in my plant tanks for algae control. Kribs are just cool. Its really some thing watching these fish take care of their brood. I am trying to get a pair of Rams to breed but I haven't had any luck getting them paired off but they are still young.

Mollies are easy they just do there thing. Kribs are too but they should be in a tank alone or they can make life hell on any tank mate during their spawn.

Hawk


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Do you mean breeding as a business or as a hobby? I have breed a few species as a hobbyist, Platys, Cories, Killies, Barbs, Rams, Tetras and 3 different shell dwelling cichlids. Some were for BAP points and even sold a couple to one of the local fish stores, for store credit. Below is a picture of the rack that I do most of my breeding on. I have a 2900cim air pump running 14 tanks, 2.5, 5.5, 10 and 15 gallon tanks. Right now I have 3 different species of shell dwelling chiclids, 2 kinds of Barbs, Kribs, some Guppies from Hong Kong and some Bettas from Hong Kong that I am trying to breed.

http://adkins.dynip.com/forum/shelf-2005-01-03.jpg

Alex


----------

